

Old but working - organicelephan
http://www.businessinsider.com/30-year-old-computer-michigan-schools-2015-6

======
vlucas
Something my comp. sci. professor said a lot comes to mind:

"There's a lot to be said for something that works" \- Dale Hanchey

